# I have this beams work light it's the 4000 lumen 10000k one



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

Everything is growing crazy good so far.its been a month but, I was wondering if it will still be ok when I flood the tank (I have co2 injection system and ferts) ready when I do. If I must I'll just buy a second light. Just worried the plants would die.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

IMO
I think you would be fine. Water disrupts the light, actual light, a bit but I don't think it would have a mass or an effect on your plants if at all.


----------



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks alot just a little more time befor I fill it up yay

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Make a journal on it here


----------



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

At the moment I have iron and potassium 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

My substrate has alot of nutrient

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boug (Dec 6, 2017)

how deep is that tank? once you put water in the carpeting wont work there wont be enough PAR reaching the bottom unfortunately. I'm currently looking for suggestions on how to get PAR to the bottom of my 150 gal 22" deep tank...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There are several versions of Beamswork LED lights. They are not all the same in how much light they produce. What specific model Beamswork light do you have? What are the tank dimensions, especially the height?

There will be no reduction in PAR at the substrate level when you fill the tank with water. There might even be an increase. But, with the plants growing in the air they have plenty of CO2. When you flood the tank, they rely on you for CO2 beyond the small amount that will come from biologic activity in the substrate. You will need to be sure to provide enough CO2 to keep them growing in good health.


----------

